# Polaris Magnum 330 4x4, No electric starter/Spark



## Striker

Ok, so its an 03, not an 04. (I checked vin last night, dont you love it when people lie about 1 year? haha)

Anyway, So gonna run the stock tires for a while when I get it running then throw my clutch/belt destorying 28" mudzillas on it.

Cant ride before I tackle some issues.

1. No spark. (I want to fix the electric start first so this will be easier to diagnose instead of havin to pull start and look down like a monkey eating a banana with his feet)


2. I bought a new ignition/key and took old one out (return spring was all jacked up) and plugged new one up and works great as far as turning on/return the key (You start the magnum like you do a car, instead of all the other ATVS with a push button, Ive never ridden one, but my friend hads a polaris like this one)


Now, I can do the ignition on with the key, go to left handle bar and turn the red switch to on, and I can turn my lights on, But when I turn the ignition key to try and start, NOTHING. Lights dont dim or an ything, its like it has no electric startp eriod, I get no display on the dash (the R and N etc) I got a new starter solenoid, nothing changed, so I took my screw driver and blapped it, starter worked with my put my screw driver on both solenoid connects.


What the shat is going on? I wanna ride this little toy badly. I wanan get the eletric start working so i can diagnose the spark issue alot easier.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Have u checked to see if the voltage regulator/rectifier is bad?


----------



## Striker

Wheres it located at? Cant find it on the parts diagrame.


----------



## Striker

Got a used ECM, Still no electric start/spark


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

used?? was you able to test that it was working before you got it? and all i can think now is to go through and check the wires!


----------



## Striker

finally got it. Turns out it was the handlebar switch (where to two cables go in), the light/kill/override switch, I cleaned the hell out of every possible connection, still nothing, then I was getting pissed and had to have some beer and set down with my buddy talking, and threw a wrench at it pretty **** hard cause I was really pissed.. Well apparently... That wrench I threw, it hit the cable apparently and I saw the "N" light come on. (****ing wild right?)


Thats when I knew, I got up from my chair and tried and it turned over fine and sparked.


I drove it around, Now to tackle the next problem, It wont go into high. just grinds (not the linkage already checked that) Gonna dig into that tranny and see whats going on.


Lesson learned, if you have my situation, check the **** cables that plug into your handle bar switches!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

have fun digging in that tranny lol i had to replace the chain inside my tranny and had to take the airbox, all clutches and inner clutch cover off, left side chain and back chain. lol it was a pain. idk if yours is the same setup as mine but if it is it'll be a pain to get out...ill post a link to a vid i watched to get it out.


----------

